# Best way to clean a cassette without taking it off?



## Shotgun Opera (Jun 28, 2009)

Hi all!

Just looking for some advice on how to clean a cassette without taking it off, for fear or breaking something or losing a part.

A friend of mine said spray some 409 Orange cleaner on and spray it off a few minutes later and repeat as needed. Any other methods/practices?


----------



## CHUM (Aug 30, 2004)

i just take a shop rag...slide in between the cogs while grabbing either side of the rag and pull left then right alternately.....reapeat for each cog on cassette (take wheel off first)

purty sure throwing heavy degreaser...then high pressure water is a not-so-good idea....


----------



## jeffscott (May 10, 2006)

Shotgun Opera said:


> Hi all!
> 
> Just looking for some advice on how to clean a cassette without taking it off, for fear or breaking something or losing a part.
> 
> A friend of mine said spray some 409 Orange cleaner on and spray it off a few minutes later and repeat as needed. Any other methods/practices?


Soap water, and a brush work fine.


----------



## BigSharks (Oct 4, 2009)

This brush from Park-










I think it's like $6 and the crescent shape really lends itself to getting gunk out from between the cogs.


----------



## slipfitting 2 (Jan 14, 2009)

Chum's right no degeaser/high pressure spray combo. You will destroy your hub bearings. A rag works fine damp with degreaser. They also sell a cog cleaning tool. Works well for getting rid of the heavier "gunk". You can also use a toothbrush to apply some degreaser just be sure to tilt the wheel against something (a wall for instance) with the cog side facing the floor.This prevents degreser getting into your bearings. Don't forget to wipe down with a wet rag or toothbrush and water to get rid of degreaser after the cogset is clean. Degreaser defeats chain lube.


----------



## intoflatlines (Mar 31, 2010)

For a really thorough cleaning (when there's sand or mud/grit buildup after a wet ride) this is what I do:

- take off rear wheel, put it down cassette side up
- spray the a towel with your favorite cleaner (I use White Lightning Clean Streak).
- take the rag (I use a microfiber towel) and put it under the biggest sprocket, flat and horizontal, slid all the way in against the hub, kind of like flossing your cassette. 
- gently pull up on the rag and slide the towel left and right. The freehub should make it easy to pull left to wipe, then pull right and the cassette will ratchet over, exposing more dirty cassette. Do this repeatedly until the bottom of the sprocket is clean. don't worry about the top side being clean
- remove the towel and put it above the sprocket you just cleaned and repeat the steps. This will clean the top of the lower sprocket and the bottom of the next sprocket at the same time. 
- Do this until you're done with all of the sprockets.
- You'll now have the cleanest cassette you can have

Make sure to clean the chain and chainrings (use the same process for the rings) thoroughly or you'll just be transferring grit from your dirty chain and rings to your clean cassette.


----------



## standard3x (May 28, 2008)

Use an old stiff brush (eg toothbrush) for the flat surfaces and the cavities of the cassette.

Use a piece of string (eg an old shoe lace) dipped in cream cleaner or degreaser to floss between the individual cogs.

With the wheel removed from the bike, you spin the cassette anti-clockwise with a pull to the left and floss by pulling to the right. That way, you don't need to spin the wheel around by hand.

Btw, imaginative people will use the string to make a bow (as in bow and arrow) so that only one hand is needed to hold it.


----------



## mx_599 (Dec 10, 2005)

CHUM said:


> i just take a shop rag...slide in between the cogs while grabbing either side of the rag and pull left then right alternately.....reapeat for each cog on cassette (take wheel off first)
> 
> *purty sure throwing heavy degreaser...then high pressure water is a not-so-good idea....*


this is what i do with a Karcher electric pressure washer


----------



## AlexDeLarge (Oct 5, 2009)

You can go to any dollar/99 cent store and buy a brush/dustpan combo for a buck or two. The brush has stiff bristles perfect for cleaning out a bike's nooks and crannies.


----------



## ecosse (May 24, 2008)

I just use an old toothbrush and some degreaser...


----------



## graywolf (Mar 15, 2010)

What about brake cleaner or would that get into the Bearings and Break down the Freese Inside?


----------



## rikalar (Oct 30, 2007)

Removing the cassette is so simple that you should not be affraid of doing it. There really isn't any parts to lose or break. After you have the cassette separate you can dip it into solvent of your choise and blast it clean with air/water or what ever. Add a powerlink to the chain and you can do the same thing with the chain. 

Chainwhip and the lock ring tool can be bought for very little money and are simple to use.


----------



## nachomc (Apr 26, 2006)

Remove wheel
Simple green on cassette
Brushy brush with Park Tool brush or similar (I have a Pedro's brush that I prefer to the Park)
Rinsy Rinse with water
Apply more Simple green and additional brushy brush as needed
Wheel back on bike


----------

